# Se que voy atrasada... ¿Pero de dónde saco el parche i810???

## lia

Hola,

llevo varios días instalando las X. Ahora sé que el problema que tengo es que no tengo el módulo agp disponible (me falla la sección "Screen"). Mi tarjeta es la i810, por tanto puedo utilizar agp como driver genérico o i810,... pero no se dónde encontrarlos... ¿alguien me puede ayudar??

Salu2,

Yo.

----------

## achaw

```
emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810
```

O podes reemerger xorg-x11 con:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

Tambien lo podes agregar directamente al make.conf si te parece....

En tu /etc/xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel i810"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection
```

Este editado a tu manera obviamente con las resoluciones que quieras:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Intel i810"

   Monitor   "Tu Monitor"

   DefaultColorDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Y no te olvides de activar el dri:

Cuando instales X11 asegurate de agregarlo en las uses:

```
USE="dri..." emerge xorg-server
```

Ahora activandolo en xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection
```

SaludosLast edited by achaw on Tue Apr 03, 2007 7:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zagloj

Yo creo que deberías añadir el valor 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810"
```

 A tu 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

Y hacer un 

```
emerge -auDNtv world
```

Con eso deberías volver a compilar el servidor X con soporte para tu tarjeta, por otra parte, supongo que el xorg.conf lo tendrás bien configurado, porque aún con vesa generalmente funcionan todas las tarjetas, pero lo dicho, prueba eso, y si hace falta y no funciona postea los errores del Xorg y veamos si se puede arreglar la configuración (supongo que tendrás soporte AGP en el kernel).

 Por otra parte, esta guía puede serte de utilidad: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/dri-howto.xml

 Suerte  :Wink: 

 Pd Qué lento soy  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lia

Gracias por contestar, esta misma tarde (al salir del curro...) lo pruebo y os digo.

Salu2,

Lía.

----------

## lia

Hola chicos,

lo he probado (ambas opciones), y aún así no funciona. mirando el archivo de logs me encuentro con que es un problema de detección en la BIOS (claro, que mi inglés podría engañarme). Os enseño lo que me sale a ver si podéis darme una respuesta:

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

Fatal server error:

no screens found

¡Estoy desesperada!!

Salu2,

----------

## Zagloj

Postea tu 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## lanshor

Creo que en tu make.conf tendrÃ­as que tener

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

```

Y no sÃ³lo i810.

Luego de cambiarlo haz:

```

emerge -auDNtv world

```

Yo lo tengo asÃ­, y me va perfectamente.

----------

## lia

Hola otra vez...

Lanshor, haciendo lo que me dices me sale (al hacer el emerge):

!!!Error: the above package list contains packages whic cannot be installed

!!!          at the same taime on the same system.

(a saber que ***** he hecho para que esto salga...)

(También me pasó la vez anterior...).

El fichero /root/xorg.conf.new, es el siguiente: (también estoy super-fastidiada porque tengo que copiarlo a mano...)

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier         "X.org Configured"

        Screen         0  "Screen0"  0  0

        InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath          "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath     "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load          "extmod"

        Load          "dbe"

        Load          "record"

        Load          "xtrap"

        Load          "dri"

        Load          "glx"

        Load          "freetype"

        Load          "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier         "Keyboard0"

        Driver              "kbd"

        Option              "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option              "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option              "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier         "Mouse0"

        Driver              "mouse"

        Option              "Protocol" "auto"

        Option              "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option              "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier         "Monitor0"

        VendorName    "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

         ### Available Driver options are:-

         ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

         ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

         #Option           "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "SWcursor"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "ColorKey"                   # <i>

         #Option           "CacheLines"                   # <i>

         #Option           "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "NoDDC"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "ShowCache"                   # [<bool>]

         #Option           "XvMCSurfaces"                   # <i>

         #Option           "PageFlip"                   # [<bool>]

        Identifier         "Card0"

        Driver              "i810"

        VendorName    "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName      "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID              "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

       Identifier         "Screen0"

       Driver              "Card0"

       Monitor             "Monitor0"

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        1

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        4

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        8

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        15

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        16

       EndSubSection

       SubSection "Display"

              Viewport    0 0

              Depth        24

       EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

     #Mode 0666

#EndSection

Estas últimas líneas están comentadas, pero me ha dado igual probar "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" con ellas o sin ellas.

Salu2,

----------

## Zagloj

 *lia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El fichero /root/xorg.conf.new, es el siguiente: (también estoy super-fastidiada porque tengo que copiarlo a mano...)
> 
> 

 

 Es tu 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 Lo que interesa conocer, al menos hasta donde yo sé. Por otra parte, y visto el mensaje de error de emerge, no estaría de más un 

```
emerge --info
```

 Y ya por si ayuda a atar cabos ¿qué sistema utilizaste para instalar gentoo?, ¿leíste el manual?.

Pd Para no copiarlo a mano siempre puedes volcarlo en un archivo de texto 

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf >> nombre.txt
```

----------

## Soul Lost

 *lia wrote:*   

> Hola otra vez...
> 
> El fichero /root/xorg.conf.new, es el siguiente: (también estoy super-fastidiada porque tengo que copiarlo a mano...)
> 
> 

 

Mmm puede que con: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf , funcione  :Razz:  (el archivo xorg.conf.new lo veo correcto), falta mirar si ya tienes el soporte en xorg (VIDEO_CARDS="i810")

----------

## lia

A ver si me explico bien (es que soy nueva en esto...), lo que hay en el fichero /root/xorg.conf.new es lo que se supone que va a haber en xorg.conf (lo que pasa es que según he leído, y comprobado, con el comando:

```
X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

se puede comprobar cuál va a ser el comportamiento de las X. Sea como sea, también he probado ha copiar el fichero "/root/xorg.conf.new" en "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" y a ejecutar "startx", y el resultado ha sido exactamente el mismo...

Respecto al asunto de hacer un volcado y no tener que copiar todo el código, para mí es inutil ya que el portátil desde el que lo estoy haciendo todavía no está en red y no tengo ningún dispositivo para mover el código desde el portátil hasta el de sobremesa que es desde donde me puedo comunicar con vosotros   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cosas:

He hecho un "emerge --info", y lo peor es que entre los dispositivos (o lo que sea) citados aparecen tanto "video_cards_i810" como "video_cards_vesa", pero creo que mi problema es que el módulo no está realmente instalado (el de i810), y que además no se como instalarlo, es decir, no se como puedo hacer que aparezca entre los que están disponibles en el sistema (con un lsmod o algo parecido), y menos añadírselo al kernel. (Por cierto, si tenéis algún link o sabéis de algún libro o documento que hable de la descarga, compilación e instalación de módulos, también estaré agradecida... :Wink: ).

Respecto a la instalación de gentoo... sí, he seguido el manual. De hecho, aunque vaya a quedar como una torpe, he de decir que lo he leído al menos (Y DIGO AL MENOS), 3 veces, que son las que he intentado (una con éxito, y las otras dos, con este pequeño problema con las X) instalar gentoo. La diferencia entre las dos primeras y esta, es que esta última vez he querido ahorrar tiempo, y por eso he instalado con genkernel (además de que a pesar de que se supone que soy informática, el hardware y las opciones del kernel se me dan mal...). Bueno, siendo sincera, he de admitir que lo he leído hasta que se instala el Grub, y se puede reiniciar el sistema de forma independiente...

Otra cosilla: NO SE como comprobar que tengo soportoe en el xorg... (o a lo mejor ya lo he hecho pero no entiendo bien lo que quieres decir...)

Después de haberos contado mi vida y obra, espero que haya dado los detalles suficientes para que podáis ayudarme. Yo personalmente como he dicho, creo que el problema está en que a pesar de que he emergido "X11-drivers/xf86-video-i810", el módulo no está en el sistema (al menos cargado) y por eso no reconoce la tarjeta...

De todas formas, si me podéis decir también una fuente de documentación que tenga una versión para tontos de los elementos que necesita gdm, xorg y demás para funcionar, estaré muy agradecida y tal vez no de tanto la brasa... 

Salu2,

----------

## Soul Lost

 *lia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pero creo que mi problema es que el módulo no está realmente instalado (el de i810), y que además no se como instalarlo, es decir, no se como puedo hacer que aparezca entre los que están disponibles en el sistema (con un lsmod o algo parecido), y menos añadírselo al kernel.
> 
> Salu2,

 

Creo que se, el paquete que bajar para xorg es sencillamente para que el servidor tenga soporte para tal, no tiene nada que ver con el soporte que le das tú al kernel..

Si lo has hecho como módulo, buscalo si esta disponible de esta forma: modprobe -l | grep agp_intel, si existe basta con cargarlo en memoria: modprobe agp_intel.

Checa el nombre del módulo no recuerdo bien si es correcto..

Para activarlo en el kernel: Device Drivers ->  Character devices  --->  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -> <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

----------

## lia

Ayer por la noche revisé (y debo confesar que intenté recompilar el núcleo fallidamente debido a mi anterior Grub...) el kernel, e i810, no está como una opción de módulos, sino que en teoría está directamente integrado en el kernel... ahora sí que estoy al borde de la crisis (creo que no va a haber respuesta para esto) y lo mismo tengo que empezar de nuevo para ver si de esta forma puedo logro tener las X y empiezo a trabajar en lo importante...

Por favor, ¡¡Ayuda!! (esto suele funcionar a otras personas que he visto en los foros...)

Por el momento voy a releerme toda la documentación relativa a las X que creo que me incumbe y también la de recompilación del kernel de forma manual a partir de uno creado con genkernel...

Salu2,

----------

## v1ll4

En mi caso , despues de emergerlo mediante portage , no hago nada, es mas lo acabo de actualizar con el , no sé que puede ser, si en el archivo de configuración de las x, le pones que cargue el modulo, activas la use "dri" en el driver,.........

Prueba a ver la salida de este comando si tienes el driver :

```

villa@villa-portatil ~ $ ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/

i810_drv.so

```

----------

## lia

El driver aparece, pero los problemas no se han solventado...

Salu2,

----------

## lia

A lo mejor esto puede daros una pista para ayudarme. Si en lugar de "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" ejecuto "startx" me sale:

```

(EE) I810(0): unknow type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

        after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Salu2,

----------

## v1ll4

Yo hoy he configurado todo y no me ha dado ningun problema, te cuento lo que he hecho por partes :

Activa las use : dri opengl 

Añade la tarjeta en tu make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 i915"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

```

1-En el kernel , desactiva la DRM y compilalo sin ella.

2-emerge xorg-x11

3-emerge x11-drm mesa  

4-Aqui he comprobado que tenia el xorg.conf descomentado la parte que pone que cargue el dri.

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i915GM"

    Driver      "i810"

    Option          "VideoOverlay"          "on"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option              "SilkenMouse"           "true"

    Option "DRI" "true"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    #Driver      "gdg"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "TheScreen"

    Device      "i915GM"

    Monitor     "WSXGA+"

    Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1680x1050"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Creo que esto es todo lo que he hecho y ahora ya funciona, espero no dejarme nada porque no he apuntado y lo que he visto lo he visto por el foro , no de una pagina en concreto o un howto para ponerte la dirección.

----------

## ekz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-543989-highlight-vbe+i810+initialization.html

Aquí dicen que recompilando el kernel con la opcion "CONFIG_VM86=y" dentro del .config de solventa ese mismo error

SAludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo también me complicaba y no lo conseguia con la opción X config=/root/xorg.conf.new (era así?)

Hasta que hice:

 *Quote:*   

> cp -v /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf && rc-update add xdm default && reboot

 

Y arreando que me arrancó bien en canvio el mismo archivo no me iva bien de la otra manera... el motivo? NI IDEA

----------

## lia

Agradezco toda vuestra ayuda, pero por el momento, hasta que consiga una nueva máquina (la actual se ha roto..., no se si gracias a mis teje-manejes o al destino), símplemente miraré la documentación y el foro para cuando pueda volver a instalar...

Salu2,

----------

## achaw

 *lia wrote:*   

> .... símplemente miraré la documentación y el foro para cuando pueda volver a instalar...

 

Muy buena idea, la documentacion  es ESENCIAL.

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Hoy me toco probar la version de 0.20 de i810 y realmente funciona muy mal, las anteriores funcionan bien pero o no son compatibles con el ultimo kernel, o hay un bug de compatibilidad entre estos. No se si aporte mucho, pero quizas sea para tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos

----------

